# clear discharge from snout



## tootsiesdad (Dec 9, 2014)

My canine companion, Tootsie, has had a clear liquid discharging from her snout since this past summer. She is 12 and has led a very active life. I have been to our vet, and he has put her on a antihistamine, which helps some. Her left nostril appears to be closing up, she gurgles and she acts as if she is trying to clear her throat and nose ( sounds like 'quack') and sometimes bubbles a bit from that side, but her appetite and vitality seems untouched.There are times, before the antihistamine, where she would sneeze hard, and bleed from the one side of her snout. Even then, she plays like shes half her age. I have added a teaspoon of apple cider vinegar to her boiled chicken and science diet kibble, and she always finishes the bowl, 2x a day. I have had her snout x-rayed, which revealed little other than swelling. The discharge has always been clear, her blood work comes back normal, her physical exam is good. She has a few fatty tumors and some skin tags. I don't know if this might be what is happening in her sinuses. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum ....I am glad you have a good connect with your furry friend.... 

Well this is the best thing I came across so I am quoting a blurb from a website 
_Allergies.If there's a clear nasal discharge from your dog's nose, chances are good it's caused by allergies, by far the most common reason for abnormal nasal secretions in dogs.

Just like people, dogs can be allergic to pollen, foods, drugs, mites, spores, and chemicals. They can even be allergic to human dander (our shed skin). A dog's allergy symptoms don't stop at a runny nose; they can also include sneezing, coughing, itchiness, nosebleeds, and breathing problems.

Avoiding the allergy trigger is the best way to treat allergies, but that can be hard to do, especially if you don't know what's behind your dog's symptoms. Talk to your vet, who may suggest an allergy test and/or treatment with antihistamine drugs._

I think you are on right track, mom's dog Gracie suffers from Canine Atopy which is basically allergies contact variety in her case.

Others that know more than I will hopefully chime in as well.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I think it is likely allergies too. Peeves is allergic to the same kinds of pollen and spores I am. When my nose is runny and stuffy so is his.


----------



## tootsiesdad (Dec 9, 2014)

*Clear discharge from snout*

I came home to find my friend having a hard time breathing and a little blood. Gave her her antihistamine and took her out to play and take care of business. From the replies (thank you all) I have a call into my vet to find out more on the MRI and about nasal cleansing. I took her out in the snow, and as always she is a maniac. Throw the snowball and all she wants to do is charge out and throw her head in the hole. If there is something that can be done, that is not too invasive , I want to look at it. She seems fine other than she can't breathe through her nose.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I hope you get to root of your sweetie's problem and it's easily managed. A past thread posted by a member whose 12 year old spoo (Bob) was having nasal problems came to mind. Happily, the problem was easily resolved. Thought it might be worth a look. There's some really good diagnostic info in it. GOOD LUCK!:clover:
http://www.poodleforum.com/29-poodle-health/22051-bobs-bloody-nose.html#post266342


----------



## tootsiesdad (Dec 9, 2014)

Thank you for Bobs information . I wanted to add one more thing I'm noticing. She has been licking her feet a lot .


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

tootsiesdad said:


> Thank you for Bobs information . I wanted to add one more thing I'm noticing. She has been licking her feet a lot .


Could indeed indicate allergies, especially with that factored in. Fingers and paws crossed for her! :clover:


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Feet licking is an allergy thing at least in my house, mom's dog Gracie starts with the licking on the feet enough to stain her feet red, then it progresses to chewing the feet and then the rest of the body. Gracie is being treated for allergies.


----------



## tootsiesdad (Dec 9, 2014)

Last night was tough. She couldn't breathe, so I gave her a half dose of her prescription ( it was too soon to give her another whole pill) and she eventually was able to relax, fell asleep on my chest for a little while. Shes struggling. I have a call into the vet, and have thoughts of trying another antihistamine (currently Chlorpheniramine), like Claritin. Her nose seems to close up, whether the sinus swell shut, I don't know. I also have a recommendation from my groomer for another vet (Asian) for an opinion, who uses some approaches that are not as widely used here. The flare ups seem to be mostly when she approaches the scheduled next dose, however last night was not that way, hence the half dose a little early. Keep suggestions coming. They are appreciated.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Make sure that you check with a vet for dosing and safety on any different drugs you want to try. Also be aware that some of these kinds of medications do cause a sort of rebound effect when the prior dose is wearing off. I know this is very true for instance for nasal sprays in people.


----------



## tootsiesdad (Dec 9, 2014)

Thank you Lily. The vet had recommended Claritin with the dosage. I stepped over the line in giving her the half dose. I just couldn't stand watching her in the condition she was this morning (about 3 am) not being able to stay still, and trying to breathe through her mouth. I know when she is active, there is no problem getting air that way. She just couldn't rest.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Tootsiedad, I don't want to scare you, just wanting to give you more ideas. I recently lost my chihuahua Pablo to nasal cancer. His discharge was clear and just twice I saw some blood but not a lot. The vet prescribed steroids, which I usually try to stay away from, but in this case it was necessary. It helped so much! When he couldn't breathe his quality of life was so low, still wanted to play and eat but just didn't feel that great. On the steroids he did much better and was playing with the other dogs until the day he passed. 

I believe there are nasal scopes that can look up there and see whats going on.

Allergy meds didn't work for Pablo.


----------



## tootsiesdad (Dec 9, 2014)

Thank you N2. Her blood work came back with high calcium which could mean a cancerous tumor. Now, I will share a bit more. I had a call into my vets voice mail explaining that the antihistamine was losing its affectivness, but he had not returned my call that day. My groomer told me of a vet that worked with herbs and I decided I wanted a second opinion. I placed a call, they had an opening that day, we get there and Tootsie is the calmest I have ever seen her. This vet had such an interest in her, and she was like putty in his hands. Amazing. After the blood work, X-rays and a good look over, I took his advice and started her on an antibiotic (calvamox) and an herb complex for her liver (liver guard ). He also recommended to do a nasal scope,which will happen in January. Although Tootsie still has moments of some clear liquid, some difficulty in breathing, she has changed a lot for the better since she has been taken off the antihistamine and put her on these new medicines. She sleeps peacefully now, and she played in the snow like she was half her age. When I shared with my primary vet that I had gone to see another doctor ,he was very interested, in a good way. All I want is the best for my girl. To have peace and quality of life,like all of us do for our kids. I look at this 2nd opinion as a break from G-d, and I'm grateful. She played like a champion today, and is crashed on the couch breathing regularly. I am waiting for her feet to start scooting and her eyebrows to start twitching, as she relives the events on the trails of her dreams. I can ask for no more.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I am glad that Tootie's feeling better and that you found something that could alleviate her discomfort. I hope that things continue to go well for your girl and turn out well in Jan.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am glad to hear that you got a 2nd opinion that has resulted in improvements and equally happy that your primary vet was supportive in his interests.


----------



## tootsiesdad (Dec 9, 2014)

N2, what was the steroid that was prescribed? Tootsie is having some tough nights again with her breathing. You know, she loves a snowball game we play. She seems amazed that I can reach down, and come up with a ball. I throw it, and she charges and does a header into the hole it makes when it comes down, looks up at me as to say 'amazing! its gone! do it again!' When she is out there, it is like nothing is wrong. It may be coincidence, but she seems to have greater difficulty (much later) during the night, after we play. Anyway, this morning was tough for her to breathe, more liquid, and she turned down some boiled chicken. I gave her an acidophiles just in case the anti biotic upset her stomach.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

tootsiesdad said:


> N2, what was the steroid that was prescribed? Tootsie is having some tough nights again with her breathing. You know, she loves a snowball game we play. She seems amazed that I can reach down, and come up with a ball. I throw it, and she charges and does a header into the hole it makes when it comes down, looks up at me as to say 'amazing! its gone! do it again!' When she is out there, it is like nothing is wrong. It may be coincidence, but she seems to have greater difficulty (much later) during the night, after we play. Anyway, this morning was tough for her to breathe, more liquid, and she turned down some boiled chicken. I gave her an acidophiles just in case the anti biotic upset her stomach.



It was Prednisolone. They told me he only has 9 months to live and he lasted a year and a half. He seemed to get worse for awhile then would rally back for a few weeks. He was happy. Eating. Pooping. Playing. All on the day we let him go. He just couldnt breathe and his gums and tongue were blue. He was in no pain.


----------



## tootsiesdad (Dec 9, 2014)

We had a night (12/17-18) of little or no discharge, breathing seemed almost normal, and an uninterrupted night of rest. I just want to share a couple things I keep as a journal for reference, be it that these observations may all be coincidence. Prolonged antihistamine use led to less effectiveness and increasing distress with breathing. When discontinued,(12/11,the day we visited a 2nd vet),within the day Tootsies breathing was considerably better, and her overall well being seemed greatly improved. After 3 days on the new antibiotic and herbs for her liver, (blood work suggested these) her breathing was slightly improved, her well being good, and this looked like a possible path. (Cancer of the snout is not ruled out). After a hard play in the snow(12/14), later that evening/early morning, she was very distressed and had a hard time breathing. Discharge increased,rattling breathing. Skipped a day of play, and the night was slightly better for breathing, and appetite was good. Played a little easier 12/16, and again distressed breathing in the early hours, but not as bad. That morning no appetite, and much gurgling in the stomach and rattling breath. Gave her acidophiles after the antibiotic, a walk in the afternoon rather than vigorous play. Cooked up chicken liver and added that to her diet( boiled chicken,science diet,blue diamond) and another acidophiles. She ate it all and later started throwing toys around. Adding the liver was just in my mind, and there is not a lot of wisdom there. It just was a strong thought while shopping. I have no definitive conclusion here, just sharing these steps, to maybe help another. Thanks again for this forum.


----------



## tootsiesdad (Dec 9, 2014)

After consulting with my 12 and a half year old Tootsies vets, and a visit with a surgeon, I have decided that her quality of life would be best served by not having the recommended procedures done. She has had over a week of rest, peace, and play and is being treated with herbs (Chinese) that are formulated for her bleeding and tumors. This doctor has taken us in a new direction of homeopathic care, that I will give credit to G-d for. There has been such a transition from her bloody weekend (which left her anemic and anxious) to the last 8days of her wanting to eat, play, and rest, that to subject her to treatment for cancer or a fungal condition in her snout has been taken off the table. She may have blown quite a bit of the obstruction out of her snout during that terrible weekend, and no one is really sure. The investigative procedures that were described were just too much to put her through, and I asked myself why do that to someone you love, given the affliction she has. Though the prognosis is ultimately her death, she will live as my best friend until that happens, in more of a hospice environment, where she currently is very happy. As she laid next to me on the couch Christmas morning, so peaceful, it was the best gift. When she lets me know its time, I will not say goodbye. I will say 'see you soon'.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Thank you for the update. I am glad that Tootsie has gotten significant relief and that you have formulated a kind and generous course of action that accounts so lovingly for her well being. I hope your days together are many.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

That sounds like a good plan! The only testing I allowed with Pablo was x-rays. We could see the cancer in his snout and also spreading throughout his body. We kept him comfortable and he had a wonderful life and was so loved!

Whatever is wrong with your Tootsie, I hope she fully recovers! If not, I pray that her life is pain free and happy. Enjoy every minute with her!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Your heartfelt decision is soooo bittersweet....I can only say I hope you have have many, many, days of sweetness left! Keep in touch!


----------



## tootsiesdad (Dec 9, 2014)

Just wanted to share 'today' with you all, regarding the lesson for living, I have received from Tootsie. It is this- 'live life till it's over'. 
After hearing from the vets about their feelings that the tumor in her head/sinus area is malignant, we decided some snowball game was in order. I videoed it with my phone. She is simply amazing.
N2Mischief, we have added prednisone (sp) to the Asian herbs. The tumor, or tumors, in her sinus/head are becoming more aggressive, and are putting pressure behind her left eye, making it bulge in the socket, and a pronounced lump on the top of her head. Still, we know our companions speak a language that doesn't require words, don't we. A wagging tail, an appetite, the throw of a toy and a playful nip at the heel tells me, its not over, and there is still time to be together. I continue to keep a close watch on her. She is quite the teacher, and continues to show me how important it is to be there for each other, while there is still time. That may be the reason for our very being here.
She sure is enjoying the meals she has been getting. Every day, it is treated that it may be the last, but more times than not,(especially since I almost said see you later 6 months ago) she just shows up with a big appetite.


----------



## Raysoflite (Dec 17, 2014)

What a great perspective! My heart goes out to you, your family, and your beautiful pup. Although it sounds like life is wonderful for her right now, as she is surrounded by love and genuine care. Thanks for keeping us updated.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks for the update on Tootsie. Although I am sorry to hear that the tumor(s) are obviously growing, I am so happy to see that you have found a way to have joy with your BFF (best furry friend). It is important always to treat each day with the best of attitudes for none of us ever knows when the last one is coming, do we?


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Thank you sooo much for your sweet update! That you are making everyday count is a wonderful thing!!!! My prayers are with you!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I am so sorry you are living exactly what we did with Pablo. The nasal cancer is horrible and the prognosis is not good, but like Pablo, Tootsie seems to not have much pain with it. I pray she stays pain free for many more days.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Enjoy your girl and days like these, I hope they are good in the days that come


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

May she be kept from pain, enjoy more happy moments and savory meals. For now, continue to relish in making more good memories to hold onto. It is so poignant to hear how very much you love her, and always will. Take care.


----------



## tootsiesdad (Dec 9, 2014)

well, here we are 1-30-15. Because of the care of many vets, and most importantly G-D, Tootsie is on her way to a possible solution to her affliction. Last Monday I took her to the Asian vet, Dr. Chen. Over the weekend the lump in her head grew very quickly, and her eye was being forced from behind, bulging to the point of worry if it were going to stay in the socket. The vet managed a sample from the lump, because it had gotten so large he was able to do so. He seemed surprised at what came out, and showed me this translucent milky liquid, with a little blood in it, like a small clot. After being sent out for a sample, he called yesterday, sounding very positive at the results of the biopsy. He thinks given all the evidence that it is an infection. And though the previous doctors had all but ruled it out because of the probability; a fungal infection. Not a malignancy. So, my word to anyone that reads this is once again what I have learned through my canine companions. Live life till its over. Her life appears to not be over, so...I will be posting at another time. Until then.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

That is awesome news! I always wondered if Pablos was fungus but the vet said his was spread throughout his body so was cancer. I wondered because we had lost our cat a few months before and the vet had questioned if he had possibly had fungus in his lungs, but it turned out to be his heart. I still wonder though.

I am so happy for you!!!!!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

How wonderfully encouraging! Rooting for the root of the malady to be well managed. Your are _incredibly_ resourceful, and Tootsie is _remarkably _resilient. YAY for you both!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh my goodness! I just read through this thread and I'm so happy for you that this seems not to be cancer. News usually goes from bad to worse, but in your case...a happy dance! It is so wonderful how much you clearly love your Tootsie and take such good care of her. I'm so happy you have more time together.


----------



## tootsiesdad (Dec 9, 2014)

Here we are, 2-9-15. You are a wonderful group, and I have certainly appreciated our time together. As we have all experienced, our companions are not really ours...they have just been sent to teach us for a while. Mostly about love and life. How to love, how to live. It was a brief reprieve, but the hope of dodging cancer has been denied. The biopsy taken during the surgery reveals it is at the root of Tootsies condition. Now, a week later, this fluid no longer able to exit her nostrils as previous(because of the growing tumor), is getting trapped on the top of her head again, between the skin and the skull, trying to find another way out. It is right by the incision from the operation. I talked with the doctor today, to see if we could continue to extract it, to relieve pressure, but he suggests we wait longer, and see how this develops. We are still playing, although she is sleeping more. Appetite is still good. She did something this morning that was the same reminder- live life till its over. 4:18am , she is sneezing and snorting a bit, to wake me. I get up and say 'you got to go out?' She walks me around the front of the bed, then instead of the doorway, she continues walking along the other side of the bed, and picks up one of my wife's socks. (it is dark, and I only see the silhouette). 'I see' I said. 'You would like to make a trade.' She walks by me as I stand at the foot of the bed, out the bedroom door, down the hall. Pausing every few steps to make sure I am behind her, and that I see her. She continues to the kitchen, to the refrigerator, and assumes the stare at the door of 'the food locker' and drops the sock in front of it. Its time for the exchange. 
I am sure the day is coming, but it was not this morning, as there are still a few 'dealings' left for me to have with my close friend and teacher. I will someday probably be asking for information about poodle rescues from you all. That's another day. Peace.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

So very sorry for the definitive cancer diagnosis. I know your heart must be breaking. Still, your outlook is remarkable! It's beautiful to see how dearly loved Tootsie is, and to know you will ensure her life is happy and comfortable to the end.

Perhaps these links might be of interest. They offer info and the shared experiences of others whose dogs have/had nasal cancer. The second link is to a Canine Nasal Cancer Support Group recently started on Facebook. If you're up for sharing Tootsie's story there too, I think it might help others facing the same thing. 
Nasal Cancer
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1615157072040735/

Sending best wishes for contented days and peaceful nights for you, Tootsie and your wife. You are so brave and loving, that is pretty Tootsie's great fortune!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Awww....my heart just sank when I read this. I'm so sorry. You have such a marvelous take on our dogs...that they are borrowed more than they are permanent. And that they are here to teach. Beautiful. I'm so saddened though, that she, you and your wife have to go through this now, right after you thought you were in the clear. I wish you all peace and acceptance and fulfillment with the time you have with her.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh my..........I haven't any words for the sadness I feel for you. God Bless you both for making life wonderful for Tootsie.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

So so very sorry!


----------



## tootsiesdad (Dec 9, 2014)

Chagall's mom, I tried the links, but received a 'page not found' message. Is there another link you could post? Thank you very much for your thoughts and concerns. Today, was one of question, as to if it were 'time'. But her appetite, and walk through the neighborhood said 'not so fast' to me. I think she is staying for the food. This morning was steak, chicken, little liverwurst for pill time, blue diamond lamb mix, a greenie, and an IAMs cookie, and still, she maintains the girlish figure! She breathes mostly through her mouth now. We are just loving her up. She did not want to stop playing ball last night. Its bittersweet, but that is because of me.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

tootsiesdad said:


> Chagall's mom, I tried the links, but received a 'page not found' message. Is there another link you could post? Thank you very much for your thoughts and concerns...


I am sorry the links didn't work,_ argh!_ No one could work harder to love up and care for their poodle than you are. Blinking away tears reading your posts...

Maybe if you google "DogForums.com" then search for the thread "Nasal Cancer" you can get to the info I tried to link you to here. Nasal Cancer Sadly, the first two posts in the thread are also about poodles battling the disease. The discussion goes on from there and talks about specific treatments and palliative care.

Also, if you go on Facebook and search for the "Canine Nasal Cancer Support Group," maybe you'll have success in getting to the link and joining the discussion that way. That group literally just started last week.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1615157072040735/

If that doesn't work, I will try to send you info via Private Message. Just let me know. Please pardon me being perpetually technological challenged! :confused3:

Hope today has poodle hugs and smiles in it.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

tootsiesdad said:


> . Today, was one of question, as to if it were 'time'. But her appetite, and walk through the neighborhood said 'not so fast' to me. I think she is staying for the food. This morning was steak, chicken, little liverwurst for pill time, blue diamond lamb mix, a greenie, and an IAMs cookie, and still, she maintains the girlish figure! She breathes mostly through her mouth now. *We are just loving her up.* She did not want to stop playing ball last night. Its bittersweet, but that is because of me.


And that's the best thing you can do for her! 

I have to say, if one of mine was still eating as well as Tootsie and playing a bit and going for little strolls I would not be thinking "now is the time" for a wee while.

I strongly believe that anyone who loves as much as you do, in such a selfless way, will know when it is time. Tootsie will let you know when she's lost any love for life and then, sadly, you have to make that last hard choice for her.

Until that time - keep loving her up! 

Sending heartfelt wishes your way :hug:


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear that you got bad news. Your attitude is so loving and generous though. I hope I can have such grace when I reach a time where old age is getting ready to take my dogs.


----------



## tootsiesdad (Dec 9, 2014)

Those links you sent work. Thank you. Time is close, but then again it always is. There are moments in life where 'death' wants to single you out, and make you feel like your alone. The links you sent me, and the people I've met here, are so important during these times. To encourage. To let you (and I ) know, you are not alone. My faith is the greatest comfort. It is also a comfort to see the Spirit, whether they know it or not, working through others, using others ( and I choose to include our canine companions ) to join in ranks of care givers, rather than care takers. Thoughtful prayers to you all.


----------



## tootsiesdad (Dec 9, 2014)

For those of you who may know of someone with a companion going through nasal tumor/cancer, I would like to share what medicines I am including in Tootsies diet. While I know the path that this affliction is known to take, it doesn't stop me from being engaged in trying different approaches and of course always prayerful. (By the way, she threw a toy at me while I was in the shower contemplating her fate).
First, there are 2 herbs that are to reduce the tumor size. They are labeled 'Neoplasia E' and 'Anti-Neo D/C'. While 'Neoplasia' refers to tumor, I believe these are a combination of herbs of a different name. I will check in with that vet, and see if I can get a better description. Next, twice daily, is 'Yunnan Baiyao' for the bleeding from the tumor. This has worked great in reducing the frequency and amount of bleeding episodes. At 5 am and 5 pm it is 5 mg of 'Prednisone', and at bedtime (9pm) 4mg of Chloropheniramine, to help her breathing. 
Other than the one surgery to remove the fluid and get a biopsy for a definitive answer as to what her affliction is, treatment has all been through medications. From those I had talked with, and information gleaned from the web, other treatments were no more effective, and by my personal experience( this started late last summer) less effective. I also cook for her and minimize processed foods in her diet, though she loves those greenies. I am going to be trying a bicarbonate poultice on the 'lump' she has on her head, as well as talking with some of my Amish neighbors, about possibilities to relieve that area using a homeopathic approach. She's changed and is going through this life experience, and so have I. Still the teacher. Hope you find benefit here. I will post about the herb description and my poultice/Amish results later.


----------



## Nicofreako (Aug 19, 2013)

Thank you so much for sharing this journey with us, tootsiesdad.


----------



## tootsiesdad (Dec 9, 2014)

Tootsie has gone home to wait for my wife and I in the spirit. We decided to have our vet come to our home today, after a very bloody evening, and a night full of struggling breathing. We are in grief, our hearts torn. Many tears. There is no escape from it. We are trying to keep busy. She touched so many, and now we are faced with the reality of life without her. We knew this day was coming, and now we are hopingfor a puppy. We are in need for a black miniature female to find us. Her name will be Daisy.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

My heart aches for you all. I just wish there was something I could do to take the pain and heartache away. Only time and healing will do that.

God bless, my prayers are with you.

Viking Queen


----------



## Nicofreako (Aug 19, 2013)

So very sorry to read those words today, and my heart breaks for you. Even knowing the inevitable is coming does not change the sorrow you feel when it arrives. I hope that Daisy finds you quickly to help heal the emptiness in your home. Your love for Tootsie radiated in your posts. Bless you for helping her to cross over before she experienced much discomfort. Hugs.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I feel so much sorrow for you, but at the same time so much relief to hear Tootsie did not have to suffer from your inability to say goodbye. You will always have her spirit with you and I hope 'Daisy' is your homage to her. Bless your compassion in making Tootsie's last days on earth good ones. May you one day soon have the smiles back on your faces .....................


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm so sorry, it brings up so many feelings! Daisy will be one lucky girl!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am so very sorry - your love for Tootsie shone through your posts. You were there for her to the end, and then gave her the final loving gift of a peaceful, painfree parting. I hope Tootsie's spirit brings Daisy to you soon, and that there is some comfort in offering such a very good home to another little dog.


----------



## tootsiesdad (Dec 9, 2014)

Thank you FJM. We, my wife and I, are trapped in mourning. We braced for the aftermath of our decision, which I believe was also Tootsies, and now are going through terrible pain of heartache..loss..void. Tootsie touched the community as the driver of my car, Santas helper every year for the fifth grade class, sat on my lap while I got a haircut. We were our identity. It just goes on. We are crying a lot. Sometimes in such grief that it is uncontrollable. She was our anchor and our home is now much too empty of spirit. We will endure ,as we all know. Keep us in your thoughts. Give care. It's the only thing worth living for. Your sharing helps us. And if anyone spots Daisy.....


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Daisy will spot you!!
Thinking of you.
Eric and Gracie


----------



## tootsiesdad (Dec 9, 2014)

Thank you Ericwd9. We will be looking to see her. There is a timing for events that is beyond my wisdom, though I want to rush through some, like where we are right now, into our first look into Daisys eyes, to say 'welcome home.' I wanted to share some of the caring that has been shared from people of the heart, like you and others I have met here. It is about grief - “Grief is like the ocean; it comes on waves ebbing and flowing. Sometimes the water is calm, and sometimes it is overwhelming. All we can do is learn to swim.”


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Tootsiesdad, I'm so sorry for your great loss. Tootsie was so fortunate to have you.

I know in time you will remember the happiest times with Tootsie first and trust at the right time your Daisy will appear.


----------



## tootsiesdad (Dec 9, 2014)

My friends. I want to share with you this ' vision'. It is about faith. It is about living through giving. A lesson that many 'humans' struggle with, especially when your memories change from someone you can hold in your arms, to someone you can only hold in your mind. Death does that. But...through this journey, this message is one I need to share with you N2..Lily...Nico...all of you who have shared or read this part of life's journey with Tootsie. We talk and hope of the day of being reunited with loved ones. Of course the Hope is One that is realized after our own death. What if it happens like this..beyond a rainbow bridge..beyond the hill where you see Princess surveying her kingdom from the hills of her favorite fields to run. You are not going to see yourself, but you will see someone before you. Many 'someone's '. As you look into their 'eyes' you say with such a joy that is so welcoming to your spirit ' I know you somehow! I don't know from where, but it is so very good to 'see you'!! Then ,first one will say as the 'others' look on ..'yes..its me..Tootsie. I am the one you saw every time you looked in her eyes. I love you. You did a job well done, living through giving. And you gave the biggest part, when you laid your life down, to set me free. Well done. Welcome Home.' And one by one , as you cry..tears of joy..in your new bodies..our real bodies..you meet 'Abbey..Casey..Mischief..' ..and if you are as I believe, coming from behind them all is another that you always pressed into faithfully, especially in the hard times of living. And you know Who this is without even saying. He loves you with His look and says...' You'd have never believed it if I told you sooner'. Welcome Home.


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

So sorry for your loss and your grief. So far it my life, it is the most devastating emotional pain, I've experienced. I hope you and your wife treat yourselves very gently and generously. You need to baby yourselves... treat yourselves. Tootsie was one lucky poodle to live and die with such love. I hope you find Daisy soon as I do believe that love can only help.

hugs 

pr


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

That was beautiful! *tears* Thank You!!!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I'm so very sorry. My heart aches for you and your wife as I know the pain all too well. I wish you some bit of peace and acceptance of your loss as time goes by. And it will come. And the pain will ease up. Without the ability to replace Tootsie, you'll still be able to love another little puppy who will help ease your pain and then worm her way deeper and deeper into your heart until it is full again. My thoughts are with you at this sad, sad time.


----------



## tootsiesdad (Dec 9, 2014)

Thank you Poodlerunner,Poodlebeguiled for sharing of this pain. It is as you say. It is that terrible. You and others are a testimony here, as now I am as well, to love. I have heard from 'Dinahs' companion, 'Rex s' companion sharing this time of their loving relationships. Some, can never love again in this way. Others, like us, will again because like our companions, it is living life. Live life till it's over. Peace.


----------



## tootsiesdad (Dec 9, 2014)

Good evening all. I had received a wonderful book in the mail, for encouragement in the wake of your loved one passing. It is called 'The Last Will and Testament of an Extremely Distinquished Dog'. It is a wonderful gift to anyone you know, that is going through the challenges of continuing to seek and find love after death. Daisy has found us. I will share more at a later time.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Can't wait to hear about your little 'Angel'..................................a new and happy thread!


----------



## Nicofreako (Aug 19, 2013)

Thank you for the reading recommendation, and eagerly awaiting stories of darling Daisy!


----------



## tootsiesdad (Dec 9, 2014)

Hello to all. This will be the last entry for this thread. Daisy has found us, and I will be asking some questions and introducing you to her through the welcome.
I know I am now her dad, yet as we all have experienced through our family experiences with our companions, we are moms and dads of all of these we have been blessed with, many times over.In that, I will always be Tootsiesdad. I want to thank you all for your support. I know also this post is one more glimpse on the legacy to my beloved Tootsie. Discussing with you all the very conditional life we live with their unconditional love, is the painful paradox of having such a wonderful, though too often short lived relationship with our companions. I will say this once more, as an encouragement and as something many of you already know. It’s about the spirit. It is all about the spirit. To lay your own life aside, and to live through giving one who loves you unconditionally, your heart. Tootsies spirit has been released from her temporary body which she used to meet me here. Her ashes will be returning soon, and they will accompany one of our favorite memories of her. She is not far away, this I know. I am assured of that, in Daisies eyes. Peace.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Your dear Tootsie must have sent along Daisy sooner, rather than later. I am sure this will help with the healing journey. I look forward to hearing more of Daisy, when you are ready to share. My childhood dog was a Daisy and she brought a lot of sunshine and joy into my life, so many years ago. I am sure yours will too.

Have a peaceful day.

Viking Queen


----------



## tootsiesdad (Dec 9, 2014)

I am entering once more to this thread, for encouragement. On the last day of Tootsies life, as we waited for the vet to arrive, she came with me to the back bedroom, where she had a bed by my piano. I played for her as she dozed, blood dripping from her snout, 'Over the Rainbow' as tears quietly streamed down my face. I didn't even see the vet in the doorway with my wife, as I played for her. I stopped and said 'come on girl'. We went out to the couch and Tootsie climbed her steps and layed across my lap, letting me know it was time. It was surreal. The injections, and I held her close, as I walked her into eternity. After she was gone , I threw many things out and put her beds into the unfinished basement, with her toys, all stacked up. Daisy was down there with me today, as I was working, and crawled into the bed that Tootsie had last laid in, and curled up and fell asleep. I woke her and said ' come on, let's bring this back up'. I brought it back to that bedroom, and placed it by the piano. I decided it was time to play again, as she climbed in that bed. I chose 'Over the Rainbow'. Then the strangest thing happened. She woke up, and craned her neck looking down the hall, and started barking. She left the bed and walked out to the corner, looking down the hallway, her neck still craned and her head tilted to one side. I had stopped, and sat quietly watching. She turned, and came back in, lay down in the bed, curled up and sighed. I began playing again a song I didn't think I would ever again, as Daisy dreamed and I just knew. I wish you all could have been in me, to be part of this. Something important happened. I don't have the words, but I have the love and a lot of tears right now. Amazing. Just amazing.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Sounds like Tootsie came back to you for a while...maybe to let you know she still is keeping watch over you, and Daisy.... Doesn't surprise me at all. My Rose came back, a week to the day she left me. Woke me with one sharp bark in the hallway, like she used to, early in the mornings if she had to go out. I think she did it to let me know she was still around. Like Tootsie did for you. You Daisy knew she was there, didn't she? Somehow this should bring you comfort. I know it did for me.

I am so very glad your Daisy is there for you now, during this difficult mourning period, and for the joyous times to come.

I'll be thinking of you.

Viking Queen


----------



## Nicofreako (Aug 19, 2013)

What a beautiful story. And how wonderful how calm and accepting Daisy was with Tootsie's "presence". Daisy knows she is home. 
I think Tootsie welcomed her.


----------

